# Road tax in Spain



## sue21 (May 14, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone advise me on road tax in Spain? Have been doing some research but its all very confusing!! Any advise would very good.

Thank you

Sue


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sue21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone advise me on road tax in Spain? Have been doing some research but its all very confusing!! Any advise would very good.
> 
> ...


Road tax in Spain is very simple.

It's a local (town hall) tax paid around April or May. It is (still) based on the size of your engine and the power (I think).

We pay about 146€ for a two litre petrol and the same for a two litre diesel.

As I say, because it's a local tax, every town is different.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Road tax in Spain is very simple.
> 
> It's a local (town hall) tax paid around April or May. It is (still) based on the size of your engine and the power (I think).
> 
> ...


And I pay €86 a year for a 2.2 litre diesel. My road tax hasn't altered for 8 years.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Look at the difference between those two regions. Even here Aron would have to put a 1 in front of that for road tax. & they wonder why some regions are more bankrupt than others ! :lol:


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

Does the town hall send out a notification or are we supposed to check at the town hall ourselves?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

littlecritterz said:


> Does the town hall send out a notification or are we supposed to check at the town hall ourselves?


The person in whose name a vehicle was registered on 1st January is responsible for the tax. If you haven't received yours by now (you have until 31st May to pay it), check with the Ayuntamiento. If you bought the car since 1st January, then the previous owner (if it had one and wasn't sitting on a lot waiting to be sold) should have paid and should forward you the receipt.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> The person in whose name a vehicle was registered on 1st January is responsible for the tax. If you haven't received yours by now (you have until 31st May to pay it), check with the Ayuntamiento. If you bought the car since 1st January, then the previous owner (if it had one and wasn't sitting on a lot waiting to be sold) should have paid and should forward you the receipt.


I bought the car, secondhand in around September last year so the tax would need to be paid by me. I will go to the town hall and find out how much tax I am due


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We usually get a bill in the post at the end of April but as thrax pointed out, this year someone in Malaga forgot to send the bills out so the payment period has been extended to June 16th.
I managed to find the carta de pago on the Estepona section of the Malaga website and have printed it.
The fee for the LandRover Discovery is €99.10, has been for at least five years...


----------



## sue21 (May 14, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you, very helpful.
Sue


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> We usually get a bill in the post at the end of April but as thrax pointed out, this year someone in Malaga forgot to send the bills out so the payment period has been extended to June 16th.
> I managed to find the carta de pago on the Estepona section of the Malaga website and have printed it.
> The fee for the LandRover Discovery is €99.10, has been for at least five years...


We just pay ours by direct debit, there is no guarantee we will get the carta de pago in our weekly mail delivery!


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi I paid mine a couple of weeks ago at the same time as my "rates" and it was 51 euro for a 1.4 petrol car, and it hadn't gone up this year. This is Mijas in Malaga Province


----------

